# Salmon Roe



## cave76 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd like to try this recipe:
Ikura Don » Page 2 of 2 » Noob Cook Recipes

but don't want to spend a lot on salmon egg roe----- and I don't need caviar quality for this.

Any idea where to buy it? I hear that Costco might sell it in large containers but if the container is too large I'd couldn't use it all---- and that might cost a lot. My Costco  isn't one of the larger ones----- and in a city that isn't noted for culinary interests. 

I  haven't checked at the one good Asian food market here in  my smallish city but will soon.

Any ideas?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 13, 2014)

never seen salmon or any other fish roe in costco.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never seen salmon roe in the Asian markets near me, and that includes a couple of large supermakets in Little Tokyo.  Never needed any so perhaps I wasn't looking hard enough...

That dish looks delish.  I've had ikura (salmon roe sushi) at sushi joints and love them.   Love uni (sea urchin) too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 13, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'd like to try this recipe:
> Ikura Don » Page 2 of 2 » Noob Cook Recipes
> 
> but don't want to spend a lot on salmon egg roe----- and I don't need caviar quality for this.
> ...


Would your local supermarket have small tins of salmon "caviar" or roe


----------



## cave76 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who replied------

MadCook----- my supermarket might have some, but if it's labeled caviar it might cost too much (for me) for what should be a rather simple, maybe not too expensive, dish. 

I will ask my Whole Foods-type seafood dept. if they can get it. They were able to order turkey tails for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 14, 2014)

First of all judging by the recipe you do need red salmon caviar. That is exactly what Japanese call Ikura. If this the case you have couple options. Regular groceries are crazy expensive, you need to go to a Russian store. There you might find a reasonably priced red caviar. Second option is to look on line. Here is one site I hear a lot of good things about: 
https://globalseafoods.com/. 
  Personally I've never bought from them, but that's only because I keep kosher and the stuff there is not. My favorite caviar is Peter Pan brand or Haifa fish in N.Y.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> First of all judging by the recipe you do need red salmon caviar. That is exactly what Japanese call Ikura. If this the case you have couple options. Regular groceries are crazy expensive, you need to go to a Russian store. There you might find a reasonably priced red caviar. Second option is to look on line. Here is one site I hear a lot of good things about:
> https://globalseafoods.com/.
> Personally I've never bought from them, but that's only because I keep kosher and the stuff there is not. My favorite caviar is Peter Pan brand or Haifa fish in N.Y.



Thank you---- I did look at the prices and Sockeye Salmon caviar isn't too expensive, for the amount you get. Since that store is also in the PNW perhaps I can find a local supplier that buys from them. (Assuming that they have to be kept refrigerated and the shipping might cost a lot!)

Or I could just gorge myself on roe for days on end. 

(No Russian store here, I'm pretty sure!)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe you could buy a small amount from a sushi restaurant.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe you could buy a small amount from a sushi restaurant.



GG---- That will be one thing I'll try----- that and the local fisherman's shack here which has really fresh fish (the people behind the counter are the same guys that go out on the boat!). I love that ambiance. 

I guess salmon eggs for fishing wouldn't be the same thing, right??


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 14, 2014)

What is PNW? Or rather where is it? Like I said, the caviar will keep in the freezer easily for a year.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> What is PNW? Or rather where is it? Like I said, the caviar will keep in the freezer easily for a year.



Pacific Northwest.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 14, 2014)

It tells me absolutely nothing. Would that be like Seattle?


----------



## cave76 (Jan 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> What is PNW? Or rather where is it? Like I said, the caviar will keep in the freezer easily for a year.



PNW = Pacific North West

Good to know that it will freeze. I have unlimited long distance so I may just give them a call.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 17, 2014)

A fish market that caters to sushi grade fish will have them in small quantity's.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> It tells me absolutely nothing. Would that be like Seattle?


Yes. Washington state, Oregon... that area of the country.

Regarding salmon roe, I see it in small jars in the grocery store here. Not terribly expensive, at least compared to other types.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> What is PNW? Or rather where is it?



I'm sorry CharlieD for not making it clear where the PNW is.

PNW as I, i*n my provincialism mind-set*, is usually Oregon and Washington States in the United States of America on the west coast of the North American continent, above the Equator, on the North American tectonic plate (mostly, but there are some overlaps like such as the Juan de Fuca tectonic plate). Before that there was Pangaea, which broke up and formed Laurentia (North America). Depending on your beliefs of mythology before all those there was GAIA.

Earth, the globe, is in the Milky Way. 
The Milky Way is part of the Local Group of galaxies, which forms a subcomponent of the Virgo Supercluster.
The Virgo Supercluster is part of the Universe.
Which is big. 

But back to managable data:

47.6097° N, 122.3331° W
Seattle, Coordinates


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Earth, the globe, is in the Milky Way.
> The Milky Way is part of the Local Group of galaxies, which forms a subcomponent of the Virgo Supercluster.
> The Virgo Supercluster is part of the Universe.
> Which is big.
> ...



Do you own a Cave?


----------



## cave76 (Jan 17, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Do you own a Cave?



No, but I live in one and just come out every now and then to annoy people!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2014)

cave76 said:


> No, but I live in one and just come out every now and then to annoy people!


  ....Oh well....with that username and the references to the Universe I figured you owned a vintage Cave telescope...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 17, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied------
> 
> MadCook----- my supermarket might have some, but if it's labeled caviar it might cost too much (for me) for what should be a rather simple, maybe not too expensive, dish.
> 
> I will ask my Whole Foods-type seafood dept. if they can get it. They were able to order turkey tails for me.


Tinned salmon  row isn't expensive here. Salmon is farmed and cheap in most places and even farmed salmon produce roe.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I've never seen salmon roe in the Asian markets near me, and that includes a couple of large supermakets in Little Tokyo.  Never needed any so perhaps I wasn't looking hard enough...



I was at the sashimi counter yesterday and this time looked for salmon roe and yup, there they were......$35.99/lb.


----------



## Addie (Jan 24, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> It tells me absolutely nothing. Would that be like Seattle?





It covers Washington State, Oregon and Idaho. Some folks include British Columbia with those states, Even though it is part of Canada.


----------



## Addie (Jan 24, 2014)

cave76 said:


> No, but I live in one and just come out every now and then to annoy people!



 You are very good at it.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> You are very good at it.



You don't know the half of it, Addie!


----------

